# Pokemon



## Master of Blades (Jan 18, 2003)

There has been a lot of discussion on whats good and bad in the world today, and I was having this discussion yesturday with a friend (We ended up sparring to determine the winner of the argument :shrug: ), so I was wondering what you people though about things like Pokemon and their impact on the world today. I have two questions,

1) Is Pokemon and things like it a BAD thing?

2)  Which was your favourite Pokemon, Cuz I know everyone had one


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 18, 2003)

Ok, well, um I'm only 28 but my oldest son is pokemon crazy. Personally I don't think they are bad at all. Some people say their a cult thing but whatever they want to think. There could be a lot worse things to do for a 9 yr. old than collect pokemon cards. 

As far as my favorite, I guess it's got to be Charzard.:shrug:


----------



## arnisador (Jan 18, 2003)

My kids really liked it. It gave them a hobby and as it's a two-person game it was interactive. My son is now into Magic: The Gathering because of it. The show was stupid but the GameBoy games weren't bad (though they were very similar).

When forced by my kids to pick a favorite I took PsyDuck, mostly to be contrary!


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 18, 2003)

I enjoyed the Gameboy games a lot and they kept me occupied for a good long time. As for my favourite Pokemon it would have to be Cubone......He's so cute, you just wanna grab his cheeks and go "Awwwww look at 'im"


----------



## Aikikitty (Jan 18, 2003)

Both my mom and I have played all the Pokemon Gameboy games.  They're a lot of fun!  I like the cartoons too and I used to collect some of the cards and trade them with one of the kids I used to babysit.  I was his favorite babysitter! 

I suppose Pokemon and things like it could be "bad" if the kid is so obsessed with it and not getting his school work and chores at home done.

There are so many Pokemon but I think my most favorite has to be Eevee.   It reminds me of my kitty.

Robyn:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 18, 2003)

Pikachu - The -Other- White Meat!


----------



## D_Brady (Jan 18, 2003)

:shrug: Well, personaly, I don't like it, but my 2 daughters do. Kayla, the oldest, likes Flareon. Danielle, the youngest, likes Entei. (I have NO idea who they are :idunno: )


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 18, 2003)

I like pokemon.  Pikachu is my favorite, followed by Togapi.  

I think pokemon is cute, and a good kids show.  The pokemon don't fight to the death and don't try to kill each other.  It's sport, just like a karate tournament.  They fight until someone yields or can't continue, and then mercy is shown and the fight ended.

and team rocket is amusing.


----------



## Kiz Bell (Jan 18, 2003)

My favourite Pokemon are Charmander, Persian (sp? the overgrown meowth), Meowth himself, Hitmonchan (the Jackie Chan pokemon. Yay!) and Ninetails.  

I watched a lot of Pokemon because I used to work night shift and was always arriving home just as it started of a morning.   I'd watch it and Sailor Moon over a late dinner/breakfast before hitting the hay.  After working a 14 hour graveyard shift my brain was never up to handling the morning news.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 18, 2003)

it's sad really...I use to know all the Pokémon...now they have all these Ruby and Sapphire and Silver and Gold games with almost 400 of the frickin' critters...now I'm just lost.  I still have my Red cart. for the GameBoy Color.....and on a side note, Mewtwo is badass.  I use to watch the anime show...but like I said...now they just have too many of the things and Ash never seems to catch any...

as for favorite...hmm...I'd have to say Hypno.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 18, 2003)

My daughter's a big fan:
http://rustaz.com/bbs/index.php?act=ST&f=2&t=93&


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 18, 2003)

My daughter loves Pokemon.  Some of her first words revolved around that show.

And my favorite is Squirtle.  

Cthulhu


----------



## Mon Mon (Jan 18, 2003)

I am 17 but when i was in middle school i collected pokemon. It was fun and it is part of my younger years. My favorite is Moltres.

And pokemon is a cult thing anyone want to join the church of pikachu 



 I have tried card games like pokemon and others i find them competely boreing and useless. 


 I think the next step for Pokemon will probably be REAL pokemon where scientists will alter some animals and then the kids can have real poke battles. What a world that would be.


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 19, 2003)

Wow I didnt think so many people would admit to it! I kinda felt sorry for Bulbasur cuz no-one liked that dude


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 19, 2003)

Piiiiiiikkkkk-aaaaaaaaaaaaa-CHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

 :flammad:


----------



## SRyuFighter (Jan 19, 2003)

My favorite is Articuno.


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> *Piiiiiiikkkkk-aaaaaaaaaaaaa-CHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> :flammad: *



LOL........I forgot, in fact I just changed my mind, Golem is the best Pokemon in the world! :rofl:


----------



## SRyuFighter (Jan 19, 2003)

It's kind of sad that we are discussing pokemon on a martial arts message board.


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SRyuFighter _
> *It's kind of sad that we are discussing pokemon on a martial arts message board. *



I know  I bring out the best on everyone  And you cant talk, you replied


----------



## J-kid (Jan 20, 2003)

Pokemon it gave me a great experince.

It was fun and my friend and i spent a whole lot of are parents money on cards.

We used to walk the malls and trade.

I was a shady Trader (i never stole)  but the trades where very one sided.

I gained a pokemon collection from trading every weekend at malls the size of 3 binders i had them all first ed.  everthing jap cards You name it i had it.  I was a master at all the games and i was even Got 3rd in the First-ever Trainer showdown Battle June 26 27 1999 That was the real end of my pokemon days just as the phaze went out i sold my cards and got 750$ by then some of my cards got stolen but i made a BIG PROFIT$$.  Also went to a big Pokemon Duel in a mall and won a bunch on my Game Boy, I was great after that i moved on to everquest and became the best a bunch of times, My goal is always to have the best stuff not so much to play the game but just to get the gear.  After everquest.  I know work on school and martial arts, Working on getting a fine girlfriend as well.

I get good at what ever i do.


----------



## J-kid (Jan 20, 2003)

Good question what was my favorite pokemon give me a second to think.

I would have to say It would have to be a pysci pokemon but i dont remember which one it was.
I loved the feeling games like Pokemon and Everquest gave me.

Made me feel like part of somthing grand.


----------



## J-kid (Jan 20, 2003)

I also thought the show gave good messages.
It was good for me.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 20, 2003)

Hey, Pikachu and SnowPea stirfry is a holiday favorite.


----------

